# Any thoughts on the Hoffman 9000 leather calks?



## 802climber (Mar 17, 2012)

10" 9000 Leather Calk Boot - Hoffman Boots - For all your Boot Needs

I am thinking they look great for the price. Time to send in my Whites smokejumpers to get rebuilt and I have been wanting some leather calks.

This is as much as I can spend on more boots, and seem to be good quality and made in the USA.

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 17, 2012)

See if I got this. Viberg 45sc Chokerman Steel Toe Logger Caulk Boots
.
these will out last several pair of the Hoffmans and are rebuildable . Where they are stich down the leather won't wear away where the upper is sewn to the vamp .


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 17, 2012)

Yep, I agree with Tramp. I wear the Viberg 105's with out the Tricouni's though. Just a great boot. Period. Mind you, that's all I've worn for years so I can't really comment on any other boots. Vibergs seem to be the only brand of leathers you see in the woods out here. Some guys have gone to Mendl, mixed reviews on those so far though.


----------



## 802climber (Mar 17, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> See if I got this. Viberg 45sc Chokerman Steel Toe Logger Caulk Boots
> .
> these will out last several pair of the Hoffmans and are rebuildable . Where they are stich down the leather won't wear away where the upper is sewn to the vamp .



Thanks I appreciate it but I don't have another $400+ to spend on boots right now.

Just wondering if those $230 Hoffman's in my post are good for the price. Not expecting them to compete with $400-600 boots.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 18, 2012)

Hoffmans are a good bang for the buck. You might be able to get 'em cheaper as house-brand from Madsen's.


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 18, 2012)

Ya Diesel . Those Hoffmans have been around for quite a while . They are worth 200$ and will prolly last u a season . At least out here . Everyone I know thats had them says they ate comfortable but arn't good on steep ground as they will roll out . 
Jordan ; these are my 105Ts . I have 28 months in them with no rebuild yet . Still good . Still waterprooof.
[url]http://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j464/gumboot4581/IMG_20120318_0906[/url]

22.jpg
Here is my 105s flanked by my 45s that i wear for construction


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 18, 2012)

I was afraid that wouldn't work . Small screen , busy net try again.


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm planning on a resole on my 45s this year . I hate to say it but for union work I'm going to have to go to Whites . Reason , the Viberg steel toe box is too small . Whites have a bigger toe box . Having had a few pair of Whites I rank them as 50% as good as Vibergs . .. Its not that Whites are bad . Just Vibergs are that good .


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm planning on a resole on my 45s this year . I hate to say it but for union work I'm going to have to go to Whites . Reason , the Viberg steel toe box is too small . Whites have a bigger toe box . Having had a few pair of Whites I rank them as 50% as good as Vibergs . .. Its not that Whites are bad . Just Vibergs are that good .





These are my lace to toe Vibergs . I got them in 06. Had them rebuilt 2 years ago . Had the Lineman sole put on and the steel toe taken out so they re vamped them . . Sure are comfortable in the spurs .


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 18, 2012)

Yep, they are awesome boots, Tramp. I had two pairs on the go, was going to send one in for a rebuild, but I let it go too long, was going to cost way too much, so I bought another pair. I'll wear the other pair until they're dead now. Kinda nice having 3 pairs, now I can leave a pair in each camp, no packing them all over the coast on the float planes!


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 18, 2012)

I know it was covered in another boot thread a while back, but to the OP in case you missed it invest in a PEET Shoe Dryer.. Around here you can get them for $34.95+tax. I've been using them for 30+ years. It'll be some of the best money ever spent.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 18, 2012)

I have the 205's along with others. The 205's are not as comfortable as the Wesco's, but cheaper. They also take longer to break in. But they will do in a pinch. You really should look at Madsens i would like to try the Danner Pronghorns they have that are corked. Insullated and waterproof. Only draw back i've been told is that the Pronghorns don't have a steel shank in them. So im told. I personally Didn't like the the look of the Vibergs. Mainly cause the only ones i've seen looked like pleather not leather. They were shiny and kind of plastic looking. Looking at Tramps pics though, they don't look bad and sound as good as Wesco's. If you cut in the wet or cold the Hoffman Pac boots might be something to look at too.


----------



## 802climber (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah I have some Viking pull on rubber calks for wet/cold, just looking for some cheaper leather calks (but not junk) to wear in the warm dry months and immediately while my whites get rebuilt. Will be sure to check Madsens.


----------



## 802climber (Jun 19, 2012)

Just FYI Madsen's had house brand leather calks for similar price, a little cheaper, but they were lace-to-toe and made by White's.

I ended up getting the Hoffman's and I like them so far, pretty comfortable and solid for the price. Did not realize how good the old White's feel until recently!

I am wondering how I could run some kind of "front cleat" on these Hoffman's like on Wesco/Whites as that seems to be a weak area. These soles are too soft and thick for nail-in "Tracouni" (sp) type of attachment. 

Any ideas much appreciated.


----------



## wowzers (Jun 19, 2012)

If you after use to whites, Hoffman's are going to be like torture devices. I got half a season out of them


----------



## 802climber (Jun 20, 2012)

Haha, true but I'm trying to keep a positive outlook. They are good enough for now.

I have however heard good things about the Hoffman lineman boots (Poleclimbers). Especially their shank system.

I can always walk around in my Whites for awhile to ease the arch and lower back pain.

Do the Vibergs fit/feel similar to Whites, what I am asking is the high-arch "arch ease" thing still there?


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 21, 2012)

DD. no Vibergs don't have the arch ease. insole. That is a White patented feature. I wear these moldavle 3/4 linsoles in my 45 's but none in my 105 + 148 's . I have a high and long arch.


----------



## 802climber (Jul 4, 2012)

I just meant was the feel and fit similar between Whites and Vibergs?
Just curious what makes the Vibergs better?


I am so used to the way the White's feel that the Hoffman's do feel a little worse each day.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 4, 2012)

Viberg's are just so much longer lasting. they use really good leather. Its not that Whites are bad, but Vibergs last sooooo long. the water buffalo leather doesn't wear out. The stitch down. Vibergs have simular sole wear to a White. Vibran sole. but the boot is in better shape when its time for a resole. 
The nailed down 105 with the Urethane sole seems impossible to wear out.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 4, 2012)

maybe some SuperFeet insoles will help your Hoffmans feel better? ?


----------



## paccity (Jul 4, 2012)

theres a guy down the road that has vibergs's for under 4 bills. you can get them in cow or buffalo leather. might pic up a pare next month.


----------



## 802climber (Jul 13, 2012)

The Hoffman's are stretching out rather than breaking in. 

Should have listened to you guys!

I will be looking at Viberg and possibly Wesco for my next pair of calks and also my next pair of lineman boots for climbing.

What I am wondering is if I am used to White's will I be happy with the fit/feel of Viberg or Wesco?

I like a high arch boot that really hugs my arch. Customs are an expensive habit, but I gotta say they are well worth it.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 13, 2012)

my thought to this is that nothing will feel like white's, but given just a little while (like 2 weeks), which will seem impossible at the beginning, you will get over it and the white's feel/fit will be but a glimmer of a memory.


----------



## wowzers (Jul 13, 2012)

dieseldirt said:


> The Hoffman's are stretching out rather than breaking in.
> 
> Should have listened to you guys!
> 
> ...




Guys I work with are only getting six sor even months out of Wesco's. For the money that seems way too expensive. I would have loved to try out some Vibregs but there wasn't a dealer any where close to me , and I refuse to buy bots without trying them on, tso I went with apair of White's. This time I drove up to Spokane and got fitted in the shop and it seemed to make quite the difference. I bought mine a month or so after my coworker bough his Wesco's and mine are holding up great. I am pretty particular abut maintaining my boots though, always washing mud off at the end of the day and keeping them greased up. I'll say again my Hoffman's about ruined me.


----------

